# "Wie" Monatliche Gebühren decken ?



## Kevin Forster (30. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

Die Frage betrift hoffendlich nur die jungern unter euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wie treibt ihr die 13€ im Monat auf für WoW ?

Ich bekomme 20€ im Monat und muss ca. 12 € im monat für Mofa + Trinken(wenn ich bei Lidel nicht wiederstehen kann, ich bin Eis-Tee und Cola süchtig) ausgeben, Also sparre ich so was wie Rest Geld wenn ich für meine Mum einkaufe gehe.

 MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Taschengeld ftw!


----------



## Cotraxis (30. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Die Frage betrift hoffendlich nur die jungern unter euch
> 
> ...



bin zwar nun auch schon 24 aber habe damals auch ein kostenpflichtiges spiel gespielt... ich war zu der zeit 16... also auch noch schüler (10 klasse/abi/usw)... habe mir das spiel mit minijobs so aka gartenpflege/gassi gehen/usw geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also so kannst auch du dann monatlich die 13€ bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juli 2010)

Schicke meine Katze immer anschaffen. Kommt genug Geld für wow und Bier rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achtung Humor und Ironie und alles nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Chriz7 (30. Juli 2010)

Solchen Sorgen hab ich zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin zwar auch noch Schüler aber hab da keine Probleme ich bekomme genug Taschengeld.Ab und zu bekomme ich auch noch was von meinem Opa.
Zumal 13Euro wirklich nicht viel sind.


----------



## nosmoke (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Schicke meine Katze immer anschaffen. Kommt genug Geld für wow und Bier rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den find ich geil ^^

ich habe mein geld immer gespart ... für neuen pc oder hald für games	bei geburtstagen kamen so 100-400 raus, bei weihnachten so 200-500 ^^ ostern meist 50-100	
ab 14 wollte ich keine geschenke mehr, nur noch kohle, damit ich mir was kaufen kann wen ich will

btw hab viele verwannte


----------



## Jura (30. Juli 2010)

also ich hab vor paar Jahren noch Zeitung ausgetragen oder handel was mit deinen Eltern aus iwie sowas wie autowaschen für 5euro oder so.




MfG Jura aka Jürgen


----------



## Yukaa (30. Juli 2010)

Naja... wenn ma 13 Euro hochrechnet auf das Jahr isses schon ne ganze Menge, dafuer das man nen Spiel spielen darf^^
Wobei saufen gehen auch nich grade guenstig ist ^^


----------



## Krezton (30. Juli 2010)

Taschengeld und so


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juli 2010)

Yukaa schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ma 13 Euro hochrechnet auf das Jahr isses schon ne ganze Menge, dafuer das man nen Spiel spielen darf^^
> Wobei saufen gehen auch nich grade guenstig ist ^^



Ohja x.x 4 kästen pro we ist schu heftig manchmal


----------



## fergun (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Schicke meine Katze immer anschaffen. Kommt genug Geld für wow und Bier rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Tierschutz wurde informiert.
Wunder dich also bitte nicht, wenn sie bald vorbeikommen und dich anbrüllen: "Kommen sie jetzt langsam mit erhobener Katze herraus!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Schicke meine Katze immer anschaffen. Kommt genug Geld für wow und Bier rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ wie du schickst mitzen ;-) ich hab pferdchen am laufen :-D

ne spaß also ich hab mir damals wie heute meine sucht mit Arbeiten gehen finanziert^^ 400 euro job nun festanstellung :-D


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg es bezahlt. :>


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2010)

Was hast du für Probleme ich bekomm monatlich auch 20 € und komm damit locker klar. Ausserdem kannst du net warten und zuhause was trinken?


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juli 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Der Tierschutz wurde informiert.
> Wunder dich also bitte nicht, wenn sie bald vorbeikommen und dich anbrüllen: "Kommen sie jetzt langsam mit erhobener Katze herraus!"
> 
> 
> ...



Und schon klingelt es an der Tür. Ach ne war doch nur der Troll aus dem anderen Thread und wollte ne Stunde meine Katze mieten....


----------



## Dexter2000 (30. Juli 2010)

zeitung ausliefern bringt ca so 100-200 euro ein pro monat das reicht


----------



## fergun (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und schon klingelt es an der Tür. Ach ne war doch nur der Troll aus dem anderen Thread und wollte ne Stunde meine Katze mieten....


Und was haste gesagt?

Naja lassen wir das, artet nur im Spammen aus.


----------



## xerkxes (30. Juli 2010)

Deine Mitschüler haben vielleicht auch ein paar Euros einstecken die sie dir eventuell nach etwas bestimmterem Auftreten übereignen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher Taschengeld, aber manchmal hatte Mama sich auch so erbarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoman (30. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Wie treibt ihr die 13€ im Monat auf für WoW ?



Eine Gamecard im Inet für Maximal 17€ für 2 Monate kaufen ist doch etwas günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kannste mehr zu Lidl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (30. Juli 2010)

Taschengeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bekomme 30 €/Monat... das reicht ^^


----------



## Al_xander (30. Juli 2010)

Geh arbeiten! Wofür gibts das Arbeitsamt? xD


----------



## sykee (30. Juli 2010)

regale einräumen bei real


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Bufke schrieb:


> wie lange sind noch ferien?....



Hoffentlich kurz genug damit du wieder in deine Höhle zurück kannst, Troll.


----------



## DontaDella (30. Juli 2010)

Mach es so wie die andern verprügle die jüngeren und hol geld aus ihnen heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nee wie die andern schon gesagt haben Arbeiten^^oder du solltest gut in Manipulieren und deine eltern ein schlechtes gewissen einreden bei mir klappts so meist immer^^lg


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kurz genug damit du wieder in deine Höhle zurück kannst, Troll.



/sigh
Ich Arbeite momentan, daher kann ich es mir auch leisten. Nur keine Kreditkarte für die scheiss Pets ausm Blizzshop -.-


----------



## SwordStrike (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch 16 und bezahle jeden Monat 13&#8364; für WoW, bekomme auch "normaler" weiße 20&#8364; Taschengeld. Habe dann meinen Eltern von WoW erzählt(war vor 2 jahren also war ich da 14) und wie das abläuft und wieso man etwas bezahlen muss. Meine Mutter meinte dann sie bezahle mir WoW (ein bisschen Überredungskunst hat geholfen da sie auch fand das 20&#8364; ein bisschen wenig sind, zumal die 20&#8364; für meinen Handyvertrag drauf gehen ;D. Mittlerweile bezahlen meine Eltern für mich jeden Monat rund 50&#8364; für mich (WoW, Handy, MC Fit u.s.w xD) dazu kommt noch das Geld was ich zwischen durch bekomme, für Kino oder eben für andere Sachen wie Klamotten oder Games(Mein Starcraft 2 ist powerd by parents ;D). Also kurz und Knapp..._*Meine Eltern finanzieren mir mein WoW.*_ Bin aber grad dabei mir einen minijob zu suchen so das ich alles selbst bezahlen kann und am ende noch mehr für mich raus springt als jetzt =)


----------



## Jay316 (30. Juli 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Deine Mitschüler haben vielleicht auch ein paar Euros einstecken die sie dir eventuell nach etwas bestimmterem Auftreten übereignen.



xD einfach geil. Vor allem "nach etwas bestimterem Auftreten" Bitte nehm es mir nicht böse, aber der muss in meine Sig^^


----------



## Morcan (30. Juli 2010)

Als Schüler hab ich damals auch Zeitungen verteilt und als ich 18 wurde mit Blutspenden angefangen, mittlerweile gehe ich 2x pro Woche nach der Arbeit zu Plasmaspende (allerdings nichtmehr des Geldes wegen, auch wenn da einiges zusammenkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Murgul5 (30. Juli 2010)

WoW Sponsored by Taschengeld & Eltern^^
Immer so halbe halbe^^
Nette Eltern hams halt drauf xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (30. Juli 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Deine Mitschüler haben vielleicht auch ein paar Euros einstecken die sie dir eventuell nach etwas bestimmterem Auftreten übereignen.



Lol sowas macht man net, vorallem... naja warum eigendlich nicht? :O


----------



## leonnator (30. Juli 2010)

SwordStrike schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 16 und bezahle jeden Monat 13&#8364; für WoW, bekomme auch "normaler" weiße 20&#8364; Taschengeld. Habe dann meinen Eltern von WoW erzählt(war vor 2 jahren also war ich da 14) und wie das abläuft und wieso man etwas bezahlen muss. Meine Mutter meinte dann sie bezahle mir WoW (ein bisschen Überredungskunst hat geholfen da sie auch fand das 20&#8364; ein bisschen wenig sind, zumal die 20&#8364; für meinen Handyvertrag drauf gehen ;D. Mittlerweile bezahlen meine Eltern für mich jeden Monat rund 50&#8364; für mich (WoW, Handy, MC Fit u.s.w xD) dazu kommt noch das Geld was ich zwischen durch bekomme, für Kino oder eben für andere Sachen wie Klamotten oder Games(Mein Starcraft 2 ist powerd by parents ;D). Also kurz und Knapp..._*Meine Eltern finanzieren mir mein WoW.*_ Bin aber grad dabei mir einen minijob zu suchen so das ich alles selbst bezahlen kann und am ende noch mehr für mich raus springt als jetzt =)




Ist bei mir fast genau so ....bloß das ich nicht Starcraft 2 kriege da ich letztens die neue xbox bekommen hab.

Edit: WoW muss ich fast komplett selber zahlen.


----------



## Düstermond (30. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten!


----------



## HansiHansenHans (30. Juli 2010)

Zeitung austragen hab ich früher gemacht. Zwar nit bei jedem Wetter schön aber besser als nix.


----------



## Galbadia (30. Juli 2010)

Zeitung austragen oder bei Rewe und Co. Regale einräumen.


----------



## Contemptio (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab immer meine Mitschüler gefarmt und sie dann gelootet...jetzt sinds halt die Kameraden bei der Bundeswehr mit elite level, aber mit kiten gehts trotzdem :>


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juli 2010)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer meine Mitschüler gefarmt und sie dann gelootet...jetzt sinds halt die Kameraden bei der Bundeswehr mit elite level, aber mit kiten gehts trotzdem :>


Und die Vorgesetzten sind dann Schurken, weil die gerne von hin... Na ich sags lieber nicht.


----------



## cortez338 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur Ferienjobs. Das letzte Mal über 1000 Euro für 3 Wochen bekommen. Dann arbeitet man halt öfter das Jahr über und schon sind Führerschein,WoW und der Durst am Wochenende finanziert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Ferienjobs. Das letzte Mal über 1000 Euro für 3 Wochen bekommen.



Ich denke nicht dass Jugendliche im Alter von ca. 14 Jahren derart bezahlte Jobs bekommen...

Edit: Da es etwas zweideutig ist: Ich meine damit, dass der TE und seine Altersgenossen vermutlich nicht denselben Job bekommen.


----------



## xxardon (30. Juli 2010)

bezahlt mama^^


----------



## cortez338 (30. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass Jugendliche im Alter von ca. 14 Jahren derart bezahlte Jobs bekommen...
> 
> Edit: Da es etwas zweideutig ist: Ich meine damit, dass der TE und seine Altersgenossen vermutlich nicht denselben Job bekommen.



Ich sehe nirgends die Frage wie er es finanzieren soll, sondern wie wir, in dem Falle ich, WoW bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

20€ sind am Tag drin, einfach mit dem Nachbars Hund eine runde drehen. Selbstverständlich sollten es 4-5 Hunde sein, pro Hund kann man schon an die 4-5€ verlangen. Oder man hilft fleißig im Haushalt, Taschengeld und so.


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Die Frage betrift hoffendlich nur die jungern unter euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe diesen Abschnitt so verstanden, dass die Frage eher an die Jüngeren (so schreibt man das btw) gerichtet ist, da diese eben keine richtigen Jobs haben (können). Das die WoW-Spieler mit einem Alter von 16/18+ sich das Spiel selbst finanzieren, ist eher der Normalzustand.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen gut bezahlten Job - ich bin einfach reich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> /sigh
> Ich Arbeite momentan, daher kann ich es mir auch leisten. Nur keine Kreditkarte für die scheiss Pets ausm Blizzshop -.-




Bin auch erst 17 und hab logischer weise keine Kreditkarte...

Habe aber nen Pet ausm Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt so Sachen wie wirecard.com , da überweiste vom Normalen Konto Geld hin und hast es als Virtuelle Kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ging bei mir alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Eox (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 16 und verdiene mir etwas neben bei, indem ich kleine Webanwendungen für Bekannte oder Freunde von Freunden schreibe.
Mit 10 bis 15 hab ich Zeitung ausgetragen (hä? Das darfst du doch gar nicht mit dem Alter! Doch... Wenn das auf den Namen der Eltern läuft (die "haften" dann auch) darf man das).


----------



## Crystania (30. Juli 2010)

Genug "Taschengeld" oder man nenne es Sozialleistungen der eigenen Eltern, gemischt mit dem Selbstverdienten.


----------



## Gerti (30. Juli 2010)

Aktuell Taschengeld, bald Zivigehalt.


----------



## Moarck (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 16 und ich bezahl das über Telefon-Rechnung und meine Eltern bezahlen das. Da ich aba ab September ne Ausbildung anfange muss ich das alles abbezahlen und dann selber zahlen, aber naja mit eigenem Gehalt wirds leicht zu zahlen sein ^^


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Moarck schrieb:


> aber naja mit eigenem Gehalt wirds leicht zu zahlen sein ^^



Immer schön aufpassen. Gerade die "ersten" Gehälter sind schneller weg, als man "Konto überzogen" sagen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Immer schön aufpassen. Gerade die "ersten" Gehälter sind schneller weg, als man "Konto überzogen" sagen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ohja....^^ 

also "früher" lebte meine WoW "sucht" vom guten alten Taschengeld
dann hatte ich noch so n schülerjob bissl was dazu verdient... war nie wirklich viel, aber naja

wo es dann nach der schule ans arbeiten ging hab ich mich über das "viele" geld gefreut und bereits nach nem 1/2 monat wars konto alle XD

erstma doof geschaut, wo ich doch knap das 5-fache an geld hatte womit ich normal n ganzen monat auskam O.o

jojo... geht fix sowas... denkt man "nu hab ichs geld" und schon kauft man sich dies und das... und ach dafür ist auch noch was drinne *g*


----------



## dayimaster (30. Juli 2010)

zum geburtstag nehme ich keine geschenke mehr, da ich eh nichts mehr brauche.. habe alles. ich nehme da lieber geld für. das spare ich. und dann noch 15 euro taschengeld im monat sparen. süßigkeiten und trinken bringt meine mutter nach ihrer arbeit immer mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da brauch ich kein geld ausgeben. dann lad ich den account auch gleich für ein halbes jahr auf, in dem ich dann wieder sparen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## LiamProd (30. Juli 2010)

Such dir eine Arbeit, für die du bezahlt wirst.

Bsp.

- Zeitung austragen am Wochenende
- im Haushalt ältere Menschen arbeiten
- Kurierdienste
- In Warenhandelläden aushelfen ( Regale bestücken, sauber machen etc.)

oder geh ganz einfach Blut oder Blutplasma spenden, je nach dem wie offt du spenden warst bekommst du zwischen 20 und 40 € dafür

* das mit dem Butspenden hilft sogar Menschenleben zu retten, aber übertreib es nicht weil das auch eine große belastung für deibeb eigenen Körper ist!


----------



## wertzû (30. Juli 2010)

krieg um die 80 euro pro monat, schweizer halt... Für mich kein problem


----------



## Sliverslash (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> krieg um die 80 euro pro monat, schweizer halt... Für mich kein problem


Bin auch schweizer und bekomme auch 6000 im monat arbeite aber dafür! ( Bevor wer was sagt, bin leidenschaftlicher Strassenbauer und Arbeite Körperlich für mein Geld )





@ TE hohl dir nen Nebenjob wer Arbeitet fühlt sich dann auch gut.




LG Slivi


----------



## Blackraptor17 (30. Juli 2010)

Gibt noch ne lustige lösung besorge dir nen großen bruder der arbeitet und lass es dir bezahlen ^^

meine schwester hats auch so gemacht und ich zahle nun 2 acc´s^^


----------



## _Boîndil_ (30. Juli 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Was hast du für Probleme ich bekomm monatlich auch 20 &#8364; und komm damit locker klar. Ausserdem kannst du net warten und zuhause was trinken?


Komm mit 20 Euro auch locker klar. Außerdem kosten 1,5 Liter Cola 30Cent und 1.5Liter Eistee 45 Cent. Musst dir ja jetzt net die Markenprodukte kaufen die No Names sind genauso gut.


----------



## Huangwen (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kauf mir von meinen Lebensmittelmarken 52 PET-Wasserflaschen!

Dann schütt ich das Wasser in den Gulli und gib das Pfand zurück -> 13Eur für WOW!

Huan

P.s.: 20Eur Taschengeld, und das mit mind. 15 Jahren(Mofa)..... such dir nen Mini-JOB!


----------



## Schlamm (30. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht lernt man dadurch schon früher mit Geld umzugehen. Versteht mich net falscg, ich mein nicht mit Taschenrechner einkaufen zu gehen, sondern eher die Einstellung zu Geld. 

Ich würde Zeitungen verteilen. Jobs gibt es da immer, und man kann sich das Tempo selber einteilen. Aber keine Flyer verteilen! Das sind Verbrecher xP


----------



## wertzû (30. Juli 2010)

Huangwen schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir von meinen Lebensmittelmarken 52 PET-Wasserflaschen!
> 
> Dann schütt ich das Wasser in den Gulli und gib das Pfand zurück -> 13Eur für WOW!
> 
> ...



PET flaschen geben kein pfand


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. Juli 2010)

Da ich schon in Ausbildung bin hat sich die Frage für mich erübrigt.

Früher hatte ich allerdings nur 30€ Taschengeld, und da ich sowas von verdammt geizig bin, bin ich schon durch gekommen damit xD


----------



## deluc (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> PET flaschen geben kein pfand



In Deutschland schon.


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juli 2010)

Es gibt da einen Satz aus der Pokerszene, den jeder Anfänger, unzählige Male von erfahrenen Spielern zu hören bekommt und in so ziemlich jedem Buch zu lesen ist.


*"Spiele nie mit Geld, daß du noch brauchst!"*


Ich denke, den Satz kann man so 1:1 übernehmen. Da ist einfach was dran.


Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, sich das nötige Geld durch Minijobs zu besorgen. Es sollte halt nur nichts wichtiges für ein Spiel hinten angestellt werden.


----------



## Peloquin (30. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Die Frage betrift hoffendlich nur die jungern unter euch
> 
> ...



Ich hab hier schon einiges gelesen, aber ich kann Dir definitiv sagen das der Vorschlag mit den Minijobs richtig ist!

1. Ne Menge Leute brauchen hilfe in ihrem Garten (Unkraut wegmachen) <-- wenn du nich zwei linke Hände hast das wäre das was für dich
2. Oma, Opa, Onkel oder Tante? Dann sag denen das du deiner Mum oder deinem Pa nicht auf der Tasche liegen willst mit sowas, weils dein eigenes Vergnügen ist...sowas erweckt Eindruck und nen kleiner Nebenjob (Autowaschen, einkaufen gehen, tragen helfen, koschelhund ausführen u.s.w) ist immer drinn

in jedem fall solltest du es gerne machen und auch erklären das du jeden monat die kosten hast. darum solltest du auch darauf achten das du 2-4 Jobs als Option hast! Wenn einer wegfällt haste noch 3.

Ich finde es super das Du dir darüber gedanken machst und ich finde es sehr mutig das Du das hier so offen schreibst. Würdest du in meiner Nachbarschaft wohnen, würde ich dich zur Pflege meiner Haustiere anlernen und dann könntest du die in meinem Urlaub versorgen und bekämst da Kohle für.

Grüße

Peloquin


----------



## wertzû (30. Juli 2010)

deluc schrieb:


> In Deutschland schon.



Hm grad freund gefragt, laut ihm nicht. Wohnt in Linkenheim vielleicht kommts auf den Ort an


----------



## deluc (30. Juli 2010)

Laut wikipedia seit 2003 in ganz Deutschland.
"Die Pfandpflicht gilt in Deutschland seit dem 1. Januar 2003 für Einwegverpackungen von Getränken, die traditionell auch in Mehrwegflaschen angeboten werden." wiki


----------



## Tharira (30. Juli 2010)

Als ich in euren Alter war gab es WoW / DSL etc. pp. noch nicht, ich bin damals Zeitung austragen gegangen um mit meinen Computer zu finanzieren.
Sollten meine Kinder irgendwann auf die Idee kommen WOW zu spielen, (wenn es das dann noch gibt) würde ich denen das sicherlich finanzieren... 
Nicht weil ich so ein Netter Mensch bin, sondern da ich dann ein Druckmittel habe, wenn es dann mal nicht spurt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traianus (30. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

also momentan verdiene ich mein Geld mit der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker, aber bevor ich damit angefangen habe ging ich noch zur Schule.
Nebenbei hab ich dann in meiner Heimatstadt die Sonntagszeitung, auch "Extra Tip" genannt ausgetragen.

Das sind Sonntags vielleicht 2 - 3 Stunden Arbeit und man verdient ca. 100 € im Monat :-)


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Juli 2010)

Früher hab ich mir jeden Monat ein Spiel gekauft, das is teuerer als 13€ für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutezutage kenne ich das Problem nicht mehr mit dem Geld, früher halt Zeitungen austragen, Gartenarbeit, etc.....gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. Juli 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Früher hab ich mir jeden Monat ein Spiel gekauft, das is teuerer als 13€ für WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dazu fällt mir was ein:
Man muss sagen, mit WoW Lebt man billiger.

Vor WoW hab ich mir dauernd neue Spiele gekauft, unmengen an Geld für Magazine ausgegeben um mich auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.
Brauche ich alles nimmer, seit ich WoW spiele.


Gehts noch jemandem so? ^^


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Leider gabs damals noch kein WoW... aber um das bissl Kohle für Computerspiele etc. zu verdienen hab ich Autos gewaschen, Rasen gemâht und solche Scherze.

10DM für eine Autowäsche - das war ein guter Preis damals. Danach hiess es dann, eine Runde Diablo anwerfen...


----------



## Koshirosaru (30. Juli 2010)

als ich noch miene 20€ im monat bekommen habe, habe ich mir jeden monat 10 euro weg gelegt und den rest hab ich für hilfe im haushalt und graten etc bekommen(deibei lernt man sogar noch was ;-P) un dann hab ich mir immer ne gamecard geholt. das hat den vorteil das wenn du mal wirklich nicht genug geld hast, das du auch mal aussetzten kannst und das geld nicht von deinem konto abgebucht wird.

lg


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte damals als wow rauskam kein problem damit weil zu der zeit war ich in einer ausbildung und daher konnte ich mir das ohne probleme leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (30. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich krieg es bezahlt. :>



Frechheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir was ein:
> Man muss sagen, mit WoW Lebt man billiger.
> 
> Vor WoW hab ich mir dauernd neue Spiele gekauft, unmengen an Geld für Magazine ausgegeben um mich auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.
> ...




100 % /sign

Geht mir genauso,...damals dauernd Spiele gekauft und die waren natürlich auch schnell durchgespielt.
Dann musste ein neues her...

Mit WoW lebt man da wirklich günstiger.


----------



## Novane (30. Juli 2010)

Bufke schrieb:


> na serwas Petersburg....
> 
> oida ge mir net aufn sa.... bist deppert oda woas? i mag mi net mit 14 jährigen unterhalten weil eh nix gescheits rauskommt....
> 
> is nur die wahrheit über diesen tread hier...oda wer ü 18 würde sowas erstellen? = niemand.........spielt euer pokemon oda barbie aufm reiterhof weiter.....und belastet unds net im pve/pvp.....kruzifix nochema....



lass ihn doch wenn er frägt Oo

ich hab mir das geld mit zeitung austragen verdient, das interessante bei mir war allerdings das keine sau diese zeitung wollte ausser 3 häuser 
ich hab 1monat ausgetragen, dann 1 monat nicht, geschaut wer sich beschwert und dann nur noch die ausgetragen, rest--> verbrannt

muss allerdings dazu sagen das mein austraggebiet zwar nur 500 Häuser waren, dafür hatte jedes Haus ne einfahrt, briefkasten im garten, oben nach der treppe (dort wo ich wohne ist viel weinanbau :-) ) xD

Notfalls empfehle ich dir die gute alte Oma die hat immer Geld über :-D


----------



## SeToY (30. Juli 2010)

Traianus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also momentan verdiene ich mein Geld mit der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker, aber bevor ich damit angefangen habe ging ich noch zur Schule.
> Nebenbei hab ich dann in meiner Heimatstadt die Sonntagszeitung, auch "Extra Tip" genannt ausgetragen.
> ...




Kann ich genau so 100% unterschreiben ;P
Wenn dann noch die Fachrichtung stimmt (Anwendungsentwickler) is alles perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (30. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gabs kein Taschengeld.

Meine Eltern und ich hatten eine Abmachung. Für typische Hausarbeiten die ich übernommen hatte, gabs monatlich Geld, wenn ich nicht dran erinnert werden musste. Wir hatten eine Art Preisliste am Kühlschrank, auf der standen Preise wie Müll runtertragen 4 Mark, Wäsche Waschen/Aufhängen 5 Mark, Auto waschen 5 Mark und so weiter. Das hat ziemlich gut geklappt, und zwei mal pro Woche war Prospekte austeilen angesagt. Damit hatte ich eigentlich in der Jugend immer genügend Gold Geld für PC-Spirenzchen oder ähnliches. (Vom erzieherischen Aspekt mal abgesehen...^^)


----------



## Klobbireturns (30. Juli 2010)

Yukaa schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ma 13 Euro hochrechnet auf das Jahr isses schon ne ganze Menge, dafuer das man nen Spiel spielen darf^^
> Wobei saufen gehen auch nich grade guenstig ist ^^



andererseits, als PC-Spieler spielste sonst auch ne menge spiele, wenn du wow spielst haste ja eig nich noch zeit für andre spiele.Ich hab vorher im 2 wochen takt neue Spiele Angeschafft.... also ist WoW für Zocker eig recht billig^^


----------



## Brannys (30. Juli 2010)

..und ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, wo die Jugend das Geld für Zigarretten und Bier her bekommt, das sie da täglich konsumieren bis der Arzt kommt.

Nein, im Ernst, es gibt ja die Möglichkeiten sein Taschengeld mit Gartenarbeiten, Zeitungen austragen, Autos waschen usw. zu verbessern.


----------



## Freakypriest (30. Juli 2010)

Ich sammel täglich 2 Pfandflaschen = 50cent und haben zum Monatsende 15€.

Nee scherz bei seite ich geh einfach arbeiten, früher nebenjobs heute vollzeit.


----------



## Laeneus (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin 16 und lass es über die Karte meines Vaters laufen.


----------



## Skjellum (30. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich meine Ausbildung begonnen habe (wegen der ich jetzt ein wenig liquider bin), habe ich von meinen Eltern monatlich 10€ Taschengeld bekommen, da war beim besten willen nicht an WoW zu denken. Ich habe dann gelegentlich bei nem Kumpel gespielt. Und mir von meinem ersten Gehalt nen neuen Computer und nen eigenen WoW acc gekauft.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> Also ich bin 16 und lass es über die Karte meines Vaters laufen.




so muss es sein xD

ne ma im ernst also als ich noch schüler war hab ich 50€bekomm und das hat locker für essen trinken (kein alkohol wir warn net so verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und spielereien wie alle 2monate neues nebenbei-pc-spiel gereicht.


----------



## Greuliro (30. Juli 2010)

Ordentliche Arbeit FTW


----------



## Famenio (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab erst angefangen WoW zu spielen, wo ich schon gearbeitet habe.
Aber davor wäre das auch kein Problem gewesen, denn ich hatte genug Nebenjobs, 
die das Geld in meine Taschen brachten.


----------



## eaglestar (30. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch Schüler war, habe ich mich genau wegen diesen 13€ *gegen WoW* und* für Guild Wars* entschieden!
Eine Entscheidung die nicht bereut habe.

Mit dem Geld bin ich dann lieber mit Freunden ins Kino gegangen oder am Wochenende feiern gewesen.
Aber auch ich habe mir mein Taschengeld mit Ferienjobs etc. aufgebessert.


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (30. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 20€ im Monat



und ich dachte die kids von heute bekommen so 100 €/monat taschengeld.


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. Juli 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> und ich dachte die kids von heute bekommen so 100 €/monat taschengeld.




Oo In welcher Welt lebst du?


----------



## Kevin Forster (30. Juli 2010)

_Boîndil_ schrieb:


> Komm mit 20 Euro auch locker klar. Außerdem kosten 1,5 Liter Cola 30Cent und 1.5Liter Eistee 45 Cent. Musst dir ja jetzt net die Markenprodukte kaufen die No Names sind genauso gut.



Ich Trinke nichts andres :O

FreeWay MixxMax Cola & Orange FTW!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 MFG


----------



## Aquion (30. Juli 2010)

Meine Herren Ihr habt sorgen hier mit euerm Geld...
Als ich mal in dem Alter war, hab ich im Dreck gespielt, Matchbox Autos zerstört, Meine Mofa frisiert, Fussball gespielt etc... Das würde zuviel werden...
Habt Ihr eigentlich in dem Alter alle nichts besseres zutun als von der Schule nach Hause zu kommen und sich vor den Bildschirm zu klemmen?!?!?!

Geht mal raus und stellt irgendwelchen Mist an, sowas kann auch Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr irgendwann mal Arbeitnehmer oder evtl Selbstständig seit dann habt ihr die Zeit für solche Aktionen nicht mehr, da wünscht ihr euch ihr hättet es getan als ihr noch die zeit dazu hattet! Glaubts mir.

So long


----------



## Nimbe (30. Juli 2010)

Yukaa schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ma 13 Euro hochrechnet auf das Jahr isses schon ne ganze Menge, dafuer das man nen Spiel spielen darf^^
> Wobei saufen gehen auch nich grade guenstig ist ^^



Du sagst es^^ 

Ich mein wenn ich wochenends weg gehe kostet mich das freitag und sonntag so 20-50 euro je nachdem und das wären dann so 80-200 euro IM MONAT!

Von dem her ist wow billiger wie saufen gehn^^ obs gesünder ist, naja kommt drauf an wie mans konsumiert ne? xD


btt: hm ich krieg immer so 15 euro in der WOche wegen lange schule und so und meist ess ich mittags nichts, da kann man schon ne menge sparen, reicht meist für ne gamecard im monat locker und wenns ist auch mal ein chartrans^^

Aber wenn ich WoW vergleiche, als wenn ich immer neue Spiele kaufen würde^^
(Ich weiß noch damals als ich MOH-Airborne kaufte 34 eur und nach 2 tagen wars ausgespielt oO!
Das einzige Spiel was ich neben wow in nächster Ziet noch kaufen werde ist patrizier 4 weil ich den 2er immer noch spiele nach 10 jahren oder so xD


----------



## Elnor (30. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten gehen, da sind 13 Euro nen Klacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (30. Juli 2010)

oder man stellt sich mit ner handtasche unter ne laterne...

und da sind die 13 euro sorgen wie weg geblasen :-D


----------



## Muuhkuhh (30. Juli 2010)

gamecard 60 Tage -> 19 eus

jeder der noch monatlich abbuchen lässt hat zu viel geld auffer kralle ^^


----------



## Habira (30. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch jung war, gab es noch kein WoW - geschweige, dass ich einen Computer hatte. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch damals zum Taschengeldaufbessern Zeitung ausgetragen habe. Joar und mit 16 Jahren gab es dann keine Taschengeld mehr - Ausbildungsgehalt ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Aquion: Auch ich habe früher mit Barbiepuppen und Autos gespielt und war noch Kind, was heut zutage leider irgendwie gar nicht mehr ist. Aber ich bin ehrlich, mir ist es lieber, dass mein Kind am WE bei Freunden oder von Freunden besuch hat oder WoW spielt, als sich den ganzen Tag draussen rumzutreiben. Ich hab lange genug in einer Diskothek gearbeitet und die Leute sind sooooo jung (unter 18) und meinen schon, dass saufen total toll ist... und sind wirklich jedes WE sturzbetrunken gewesen! Nene, also ich will nicht bei meinem Kind den Entzug von Alkohol miterleben (ganz krass gesagt) Und noch was, heutzutage gibt es leider nicht mehr die Möglichkeiten wie damals - also ich wüsste noch nicht mal wo bei mir in der Nähe noch ein Spielplatz ist. Die heutige Generation ist digitalbestrebt - alles entwickelt sich weiter^^

*
*


----------



## Daloy (30. Juli 2010)

ich würd dir nen ferialjob empfehlen^^ mache auch grad einen und heut ist mein letzter tag *freu*
ich bekomm 720 euro und da gehn sich schon ne menge gamecards aus ;-)
du musst halt 1 Monat lang von 6 uhr bis 17 uhr arbeiten, aber das machen viele leute ihr leben lang^^
dafür musst du halt unter der schulzeit nichts mehr machen wie wochenendjobs usw da du dich ja 1 monat gequält hast^^

mfg


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juli 2010)

ich verdiene seit über 20 Jahren mein Geld durch Arbeit.
Habe bei mir eine halbjährliche Abbuchung eingestellt.
Zum Glück brauche ich mir deshalb keine Sorgen darüber zu machen, wie ich 13€ für den nächsten Monat auftreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings ist es für die heutige Jugend, wenn man TG bekommt, sicherlich nicht immer leicht, Prioritäten zu setzen.
Handy, Ausgehen, WOW, da kommt schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## Icelemon (30. Juli 2010)

Taschengeld ist ne geile Erfindung!


----------



## Aki†A (30. Juli 2010)

Yukaa schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ma 13 Euro hochrechnet auf das Jahr isses schon ne ganze Menge, dafuer das man nen Spiel spielen darf^^
> Wobei saufen gehen auch nich grade guenstig ist ^^



du musst dir aber auch überlegen, dass du wenn du kein wow spielen würdest irgendwas anderes machst was geld kostet( vielleicht^^)

und wenn man jetzt dabei mal von anderen games ausgeht dann holst du dir so 2-3 im jahr weil man sie nich länger spielen kann und jenach preis kommst du auf über 130 euro und vorallem bei konsolengames


B2T: Taschengeld ^^ geld für andere sachen bekommt man an weihnachten/geburtstag/usw genug


----------



## Warcus (30. Juli 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Arbeiten gehen, da sind 13 Euro nen Klacks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau!
Deswegen hat meinereiner ja auch 2 Accounts. Wenn ich mal Lust habe, ziehe ich mich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also die ganzen Geldsorgen kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man so hart schuftet wie ich, dann kann man sich das auch leisten (und sich während der Arbeit in dubiosen Foren rumtreiben).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vip2k (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> PET flaschen geben kein pfand




Sry dich da enttäuschen zu müssen aber wenn schon klugscheißen dann richtig...

*PET-Flaschen* sind Behälter aus PET, die mittels eines thermischen Verfahrens aus einer PET-Preform hergestellt werden. Sie werden seit Mitte der 1990er Jahre unter anderem als Verpackungsmittel in der Getränkeindustrie eingesetzt. PET-Flaschen wurden in Deutschland im Jahre 1990 zuerst von der Coca-Cola Company eingeführt: laut Eigenwerbung „in der _unkaputtbaren_ Mehrwegflasche“.[sup][1][/sup]. Im Bereich der kohlensäurehaltigen Softdrinks haben PET-Flaschen in Deutschland während der letzten Jahre die Glasflasche (vor allem die sogenannte Perlenflasche aus Glas) nahezu vollständig verdrängt. Inzwischen sind auch andere Getränke wie Saft, Nektar und – mit dem geringsten Anteil – Bier vermehrt in PET-Flaschen erhältlich. In anderen Ländern sind PET-Flaschen schon wesentlich länger in Gebrauch.

Und die haben sehr wohl einen Pfand-Anteil


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> krieg um die 80 euro pro monat, schweizer halt... Für mich kein problem


Ich bekomm 80 und bin kein Schweizer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das reicht locker (vor allem wenn man Feiern, Handy und Kino nicht selbst bezahlen muss.)


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (30. Juli 2010)

findet ihr das so schwer 13 euro aufzu treiben ?is doch nich die welt , wie wärs mal zu eltern gehn und fragen?


----------



## Icelemon (30. Juli 2010)

also mit 70 kröten im monat auch kein prob


----------



## vip2k (30. Juli 2010)

Mit 14 kann man auch 5. Klässler erpressen oder Drogen verkaufen. Vielleicht Autoradios klauen oder Omis die Handtache rauben...
Fakt ist doch jeder der hier spielt bekommt sein Geld zusammen. Woher geht keinen anderen was an. 
Der Thread hat doch nur einen Sinn entweder rumheulen weil man nur 20 € zur verfügung hat. 
Der anderer der hier Postet ist der möchtegern der damit prahlt das er aber 80 Euro bekommt weil er so toll ist oder das er 6000 € verdient weiller son toller Hecht ist, alternatif zig trillionen aufm Konto hat weil Papa n Zuhälter am Kietz is..

oh man

Ferien mehr muss man dazu nich sagen....


----------



## thezwelch (30. Juli 2010)

Hm.. in meiner Jugend hätte ich mir ein Spiel wie WoW rein übers Taschengeld nicht leisten können. Da bin ich aber so schon am wochenede morgens Zeitung austragen gegangen um mal ins Kino und so zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile wird das ganz normal durchs Arbeiten gehen Finanziert.

Gott ich fühl mich mit meinen 26 so alt. -.-


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Aquion schrieb:


> Meine Herren Ihr habt sorgen hier mit euerm Geld...
> Als ich mal in dem Alter war, hab ich im Dreck gespielt, Matchbox Autos zerstört, Meine Mofa frisiert, Fussball gespielt etc... Das würde zuviel werden...
> Habt Ihr eigentlich in dem Alter alle nichts besseres zutun als von der Schule nach Hause zu kommen und sich vor den Bildschirm zu klemmen?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Wieso musstest du Fussball oder im Dreck spielen und Mofas frisieren? Hattest du da nichts besseres zu tun? Hättest du doch mal [Tätigkeit A] oder [Tätigkeit B] getan! 

Man man man, die Jugend von damals konnte man echt vergessen - wollten immer nur spielen und "Mist machen".


----------



## Liiu (30. Juli 2010)

Bongoman schrieb:


> Eine Gamecard im Inet für Maximal 17€ für 2 Monate kaufen ist doch etwas günstiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Einnahmen: 40€

Ausgaben:

Pro Monat 12€ = 24€

Alle 2 Monate 17€
__________________________

Rest: -1€

Und du willst ernsthaft noch zu Lidl?


----------



## Majomann (30. Juli 2010)

Also,ich bin ja sonst keiner der irgendwie in welche forums schreibt,aber ich denke nun kann ich mal......
da hier die frage gestellt wurde wie mache sich den betrag für wow zusammen sparen,wollte ich sagen wie ich das mache.
ich hole mir immer gamecads,die ja im laden für 60 tage so bei 24 - 28 euro kaufen kann.die preise sind von laden zu laden unterschiedlich.
da gibt es aber ne möglichkeit billiger ran zukommen.
ich hole mir die card einfach bei ebey...... da kostet die card für 60 tage 18 euro!!!!!!!!!!! ist vielleicht etwas umständlicher,weilman die kaufen und dann den betrag überweisen muss.den key gibt es dann per mail.
is umständlich,aber ich denke an dem was ich spare.... ob 12 eu im monat für 30 tage oder 18 eu für 60 tage.
wenn jemand noch mal fragen haben sollte,kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## gerome234 (30. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt ja alle reiche Eltern 

Scherz beiseite, ich bekomme gar kein Taschengeld, der Computer, mit dem ich Spiele, gehört eigentlich meinem Bruder. Ich muss Rasenmähen und so ein Zeug damit ich mir überhaupt irgendwas leisten kann. Handy hab ich keins, wäre zu teuer. .Meine Eltern sind eben der Meinung ich muss mir alles erarbeiten! Da habt ihr noch Glück gehabt


----------



## ShadesOfNight (30. Juli 2010)

rofl.

wenn man nicht weiss wie man 13€ auftreiben soll ..... dann ... ja..ne is klar.


----------



## Nusku (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen:
Egal ob Jugendlicher oder auch Hartz IV Empfänger. (Fast) Alle haben die Möglichkeit sich so einen WoW Account zu leisten. Jetzt mal vorausgesetzt es sind nicht gerade allein erziehende Mütter oder schwer behinderte Menschen.
Jeder kann irgendwo einen 400 Euro Job finden. Selbst Hartz IV Empfänger dürfen sich ohne Abzüge etwas dazu verdienen und Jugendliche gibt es genug Möglichkeiten.

Zb die örtlichen Zeitungen. Ich selbst arbeite bei einer Zeitung hier im Ruhrgebiet. Und gerade in unserem Stadbtbereich hier suchen sie derzeit Händeringend Leute (Schüler, Studenten, Renter, Arbeitslose, Arbeitnehmer ist für alle was dabei) und finden keine. 

Aber wenn ich Kinder hätte, muß ich ehrlich sagen ich würde denen mit Freude WoW bezahlen. Mir wäre lieber das sie da spielen und ich weiss wo sie sind als das sie auf der Strasse Dummheiten machen würden. Oder meint mehr wenn die Kids draußen rumlaufen kiffen, saufen, klauen, Autos knacken usw das wäre wirklich besser? 
Ah ok natürlich machen die Kids das ja nicht, sagt eh jeder. So kennen die Eltern halt ihre Kids*g*


----------



## Daloy (30. Juli 2010)

@ Majomann
und wenn dir dann einer einen ungültigen key oder schon einen gebrauchten key schickt hast du 18 euro für nichts ausgegeben^^
anstatt bei ebay würd ichs einfach bei amazon bestellen da bekommst dus 100%ig und kostet 80 cent mehr... http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-GameCard-Tage-Pre-Paid/dp/B0007T3ARE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1280481763&sr=8-1


----------



## Ymenia (30. Juli 2010)

ShadesOfNight schrieb:


> rofl.
> 
> wenn man nicht weiss wie man 13&#8364; auftreiben soll ..... dann ... ja..ne is klar.



Stell dir vor, es mag tatsächlich noch jüngere Schüler geben, die noch nicht arbeiten gehen dürfen (erst ab 14) und aufs Taschengeld und kleinere "Belohnungen" für zB Gartenarbeit oder Einkaufen angewiesen sind.

Für alle anderen ist das natürlich ein wenig weit hergeholt - Minijobs findet man überall, der Rest geht vermutlich arbeiten.

@ Nusku: Sorry aber du willst deine Kinder echt im Haus "einsperren" und mitm Computer verführen, damit sie draußen keinen Mist anstellen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben soeben eine Couchpotato vor ihrem Schlüpftag gewonnen.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2010)

Daloy schrieb:


> ich würd dir nen ferialjob empfehlen^^ mache auch grad einen und heut ist mein letzter tag *freu*
> ich bekomm 720 euro und da gehn sich schon ne menge gamecards aus ;-)
> du musst halt 1 Monat lang von 6 uhr bis 17 uhr arbeiten, aber das machen viele leute ihr leben lang^^
> dafür musst du halt unter der schulzeit nichts mehr machen wie wochenendjobs usw da du dich ja 1 monat gequält hast^^
> ...




äh du weißt das es "nach deinem profil bist du 16" verboten ist 11stunden zu arbeiten oder? du darfst max 8stunden, aber musst auch 1h pause zwischendurch machen. oder hast du 3h pause?


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> @ Nusku: Sorry aber du willst deine Kinder echt im Haus "einsperren" und mitm Computer verführen, damit sie draußen keinen Mist anstellen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben soeben eine Couchpotato vor ihrem Schlüpftag gewonnen.




16jähriges schwangeres mädchen was drogenabhängig, raucherin, alkoholikerin, vorbestraft ist VS. couchpotato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von einsperren hat nusku nichts gesagt.


----------



## Daloy (30. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> äh du weißt das es "nach deinem profil bist du 16" verboten ist 11stunden zu arbeiten oder? du darfst max 8stunden, aber musst auch 1h pause zwischendurch machen. oder hast du 3h pause?



mit dem um 6 uhr hab ich aufstehen gemeint... also ich beginn um ca. halb 8 bis ca 17 uhr mit 1 stunde pause


----------



## Drakheron (30. Juli 2010)

Zeitungen austragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebulous (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin auch 16 und bekomme 20 Taschengeld, normal 40 aber da ich auch ein Mofa habe geben meine Eltern mir die 20 Euro für sprit in einem Kanister holen... und ich gehe neben bei Zeitungaustragen. wo ich wieder jeden 15. im kalender 20&#8364; bekomme.

Habe dann 40&#8364; die auch wieder schnell weg sind...

13&#8364; World of Warcraft
10&#8364; Zigaretten
10&#8364; Wochenende mal was Trinken gehen
5&#8364; Verschiendene Sachen


----------



## Kabooom254 (30. Juli 2010)

Taschengeld ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (30. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> 16jähriges schwangeres mädchen was drogenabhängig, raucherin, alkoholikerin, vorbestraft ist VS. couchpotato
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher will er wissen, dass seine/ihre Tochter so wird? Ahhh aber besser nix riskieren. 

Ich bin Mitte 20, ich nehme keine Drogen, bin nicht vorbestraft und hab noch keine Kinder.
Und meine Eltern haben mich nicht mit PC oder Fernseher verführt - im Gegenteil.

Sorry aber da darf man seine Kinder nicht zum Kindergarten zur Schule oder sonst wo hinschicken, dann muss man sie wirklich immer hüten wie ein Augapfel. Und da kommts auch auf die Erziehung an, denn die meisten Kids, die so bekloppt sind, haben meist auch Eltern die a) ebenso bekloppt sind oder b) mit der Erziehung völlig überfordert sind bzw sich nicht drum kümmern. (Man solle dazu sagen, dass es in wenigen Fällen auch Ausnahmen davon gibt

Das EINSPERREN war in " " gesetzt. Wenn mir der Rechner für meine Kinder lieber ist als dass sie frische Luft schnappen und sich draußen austoben, dann sperre ich sie indirekt ein, in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt, damit sie nicht draußen Unruhe stiften. Und wenn meine Kinder nicht so sind, ich auch nicht will, dass sie so werden, verführe ich sie mit WoW und lasse sie zur Couchpotato mit sozialen Skills = 0 mutieren.


----------



## nemø (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kriege mit 16 7 Euro in der Woche, zudem arbeite ich in nem Jugendtreff als Betreuer, das ist zwar ehrenamtlich, bringt jedoch 70 Euro Abfindung, ich muss 2 mal die Woche da 3 Stunden rumsitzen, das ist alles recht gechillt.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (30. Juli 2010)

ich krieg im monat 1700€ netto  da läuft bei mir immer 6monate abo^^


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (30. Juli 2010)

ich krieg im monat 1700€ netto  da läuft bei mir immer 6monate abo^^


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (30. Juli 2010)

ich krieg im monat 1700€ netto  da läuft bei mir immer 6monate abo^^


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (30. Juli 2010)

ansonstet geht zeitung austragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (30. Juli 2010)

ich bekomme es von meinen eltern bezahlt und bekomme noch so 10euro/woche


----------



## Deathgnom (30. Juli 2010)

ich bekomme 200 € im Monat als Taschengeld

Handy zahlt mein Opa

Wow zahlt mein Opa

50€ spar i jedes monat man weis ja nie wann man geld braucht

100€ Gehen für Freundin flöten essen kino usw

50€ kauf i mir bücher.

Ich würd sagen du musst mit deinen Eltern neu verhandel wegen Taschengeld erhöhung inflation und so


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2010)

Offtopic entfernt


----------



## Xerom (30. Juli 2010)

Hm ich kann nur sagen wie es früher war bei mir wenn ich was zahlen musste und ich bekam kein Taschengeld.
Wochenzeitungen Ausgetragen, Werbeprospekte Ausgetragen usw. Nachbarn beim rasenmähen geholfen (man muss nur Fragen) So bekam ich ca. 120 DM/mon zusammen.

Meine Tochter ist 15 bekommt 50€ /mon davon muss sie ihr Zeug bezahlen wie Handykarte, WoW und Kino etc.
Wenn Sie mehr braucht muss sie Fragen und begründen können man muss lernen mit Einkommen in diesem Fall Taschengeld Auszukommen.
Braucht sie mehr bekommt sie es da sie im Haushalt etc. hilft und Arbeit entlohnt wird sofern die geldausgabe plausiebel ist.
Sonderwünsche wie MP3 Player oder was in der Art wird Ausgelegt und muss zurückgezahlt werden.

Da du bloß 20€ bekommst ist das natürlich recht schwer aber weniger Cola und Eistee dann klappt das oder zeitungen Austragen sofern Du 14 bist.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> 16jähriges schwangeres mädchen was drogenabhängig, raucherin, alkoholikerin, vorbestraft ist VS. couchpotato
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo wohnst denn du, dass kinder die nicht nur vorm pc hocken so verkommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass kinder die täglich draußen sind drogenabhängig etc. werden oder?

@TE:
bekomm 200 &#8364;taschengeld + 200&#8364; vom praktikum + 100&#8364; nebenjob
da kann man sich wow schonmal leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Woher will er wissen, dass seine/ihre Tochter so wird? Ahhh aber besser nix riskieren.
> 
> Ich bin Mitte 20, ich nehme keine Drogen, bin nicht vorbestraft und hab noch keine Kinder.
> Und meine Eltern haben mich nicht mit PC oder Fernseher verführt - im Gegenteil.
> ...



du gehst auch in die extreme. klar alle die als kind pc spielen werden unsoziale freaks. genau wie alle die draußen ihr unwesen treiben knastbrüder und kleinkriminelle werden.

kaum jemand der pc spielt wird so. nur wie  du sagst das die eltern hinterweltler sind wird das kind genau so. War grad erst auf rtl. die chance das ein arbeitslosenkind bzw armes kind kriminell oder auch arbeitslos wird (und auch fettleibig) ist ca doppelt so groß wie bei normalen leuten.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wo wohnst denn du, dass kinder die nicht nur vorm pc hocken so verkommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




extrembeispiele kennst du nicht oder? Das pcspieler alle couchpotatos werden ist genau so unrealistisch aber ebend die extreme.


----------



## Danderoy (30. Juli 2010)

ich prostituiere mich und klau alten omas die Geldbörse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne auch Taschengeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meisterkidi (30. Juli 2010)

also  ich habs mir abgewöhnt was zu trinken ... ne scherz ähm hausarbeiten oder so helfen dafür geld verlangen XD und geh zu rewe da gibts eistee für 45 ct ^^


----------



## Thesahne (30. Juli 2010)

also ich bekomm 20€ taschengeld pro woche wegen kindergeld (eltern sind getrennt) und von den insgesamt 80€ im monat kauf ich mir sachen zum anziehn, kosten für bus etc, allgemein alles was ich brauch außer essen und trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin (mittlerweile) kein schüler mehr und ja...^^ werd bald vllt wieder mit wow anfangen... damals hab ich 25€ pro monat bekommen und habs auch hinbekommen dauerhaft wow zu spielen, wobei ich ab und zu mal 1 monat pause gemacht hab um mir was anderes zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (30. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Solchen Sorgen hab ich zum Glück nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm, ich weiss umrechnen soll man nicht blabla, aber 13€ sind ~26DM gewesen und das war damals viel.
Ich verdiene seit dem Euro auch nicht das doppelte umgerechnet.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juli 2010)

ich treibe das geld garnicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (30. Juli 2010)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> ich bekomme 200 € im Monat als Taschengeld
> 
> Handy zahlt mein Opa
> 
> ...



1. wie alt bist du 
2. was amchst wenn dein opa nich mehr da is ?
3. stoß deine freundin ab die is zu teuer
4. jeden monat 50eus für bücher????

so bin essen


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (30. Juli 2010)

Damals Taschengeld... jetzt hab ich das ganze letzte Jahr ua. als Zivi gearbeitet. Demnächst fängt das Studium an, evtll. Minjobs nebenbei in der Vorlesungsfreien Zeit. Ansonsten hab ich noch genug Geldpolster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alkohol kostet schließlich ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> also  ich habs mir abgewöhnt was zu trinken ... ne scherz ähm hausarbeiten oder so helfen dafür geld verlangen XD und geh zu rewe da gibts eistee für 45 ct ^^


Eistee lecker... Ähm ja, zum Thema... Wer nicht raucht, oder Alkohol trinkt ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn ich an meine Schwester denke... 25&#8364; im Monat für Zigaretten, das ist viel Geld aufs Jahr hochgerechnet... 300&#8364; die man sinnvoller ausgeben könnte, Z.b. für Klamotten, Kino besuche und andere Aktivitäten, die der Gesundheit nicht schaden.


----------



## Blanvalet (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich krall mir alles zusammen was ich kriegen kann. Großeltern besuchen, dort mal nen 5er kassieren (Nicht geklaut!! oO), hier und da mal was kleines Einkaufen gehen, Restgeld behalten.
So kriege ich das Geld eigentlich immer zusammen, ohne was von meinem eigenen Taschengeld bezahlen zu müssen^^...


und nebenbei arbeite ich hier und da als Aushilfskraft in Läden von Bekannten und so


----------



## Nanuuck (30. Juli 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> zeitung ausliefern bringt ca so 100-200 euro ein pro monat das reicht



Wo gehst du denn Zeitung ausliefern und wie lange ? Also mit 100 euro Maximal betrag würde ich klar kommen nur alles da drüber ist schwachsinn pur ausser du teilst 10 std am stück zeitung aus


----------



## Mollari (30. Juli 2010)

25 € im Monat für Kippen? Da hab ich ja in der Woche mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, mal ehrlich, WoW ist im Vergleich ein sehr günstiges Hobby. 13€ im Monat und man kann soviel spielen wie man möchte. Geh ich einen Abend ins Kino sind allein für Karten, was zum trinken und ne Tüte Popcorn bald 20 € im Eimer und danach geht man ja meistens auch nochmal in ne Kneipe und will sich bissel über den Film unterhalten, also sind mal locker 30 € weg, mit was zu essen noch mehr.

Das selbe wenn ich in einen Club gehe. Und vor allem ist das dann immer nur ein Abend. Und hier hat man 30 voll Tage. Finde das völlig legitim und wie gesagt verhältnismäßig sehr günstig. Zudem sollte man wirklich überlegen ob man nicht das 6monatige Abo nimmt. Sind immerhin dann nur noch 11 € im Monat. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Nanuuck (30. Juli 2010)

Umhra schrieb:


> Eistee lecker... Ähm ja, zum Thema... Wer nicht raucht, oder Alkohol trinkt ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn ich an meine Schwester denke... 25€ im Monat für Zigaretten, das ist viel Geld aufs Jahr hochgerechnet... 300€ die man sinnvoller ausgeben könnte, Z.b. für Klamotten, Kino besuche und andere Aktivitäten, die der Gesundheit nicht schaden.



Das musst du mal den Iphone besitzern sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zahlen 900 euro und dann noch jeden monat 50 euro dass macht im jahr 600 Euro für nen Handy ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (30. Juli 2010)

Also angefangen habe ich mit 12, da war meine Haupteinnahme Quelle der Verkauf von Waren in der Schule - Süßigkeiten verkaufen sich recht gut^^- brachte so 20 Euro in 2-3 Tagen, da vorallem die Süßgkeiten recht billig waren. Als Beispiel : 12 Lutscher (Kirsche) je 50 Cent die ganze Tüte, das Problem man muss 1h dort hin fahren. Je Lutscher 20 Cent verlangt, billiger als die örtlichen Lutscher und doch Profitgebend. 2 Geschäftsidee Kaugummi: 1 Kugel 2 Cent, gekauft habe ich die Dinger im selben Laden Preis für 1000 Kugeln =4 Euro, Örtlicher Preis je Kugel 10 Cent, kurz es hat funktioniert.
DANN kam der Tag, die Süßigkeiten wurden abgesetzt und gegen Allround Gegenstände eingetauscht, leider. Naja ab dann war ich Pleite^^.

Da ich schon seid meinem Kindesalter kein Taschengeld bekommen habe , gott sei dank , bin leidenschaftlicher Geizhals, habe ich mich als Kurier in den Pausen angeboten, war auch praktisch , je Botengang meist 5 % des Preises bekommen, auch Profitgebend, aber auch nicht auf dauer. Danach, als ich ein Haustier bekommen habe , dann habe ich mich einfach mal bei einem Pizzaservice beworben - Prospekte 1000 Stück = 30 € ....
Naja nun mach ich das immer noch , jedes Wochenende 1000 Stück , im Sommer 2000 und man hat keine Geldsorgen.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2010)

WoW ist der einzige Luxus, den ich mir als Azubi mit Auto und 20 km Arbeitsweg sowie 80 km Familienfahrten wirklich IMMER leiste.

1400 km pro Monat + eigener Haushalt, das merkt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das musst du mal den Iphone besitzern sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man den Tarif mit 40/Monat (internet und telefon flat glaub ich) hat bezahlt man nicht viel für das Gerät.
Ich hab das normale 3G und das hätte mit inet und telefonflat ca 200euro gekostet statt 600. (oder wieviel ich dafür bezahlt hab)

aber btt mit 300 würd ich auch lieber


Umhra schrieb:


> für Klamotten, Kino besuche und andere Aktivitäten, die der Gesundheit nicht schaden.


ausgeben.


----------



## Dirfska (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Hm grad freund gefragt, laut ihm nicht. Wohnt in Linkenheim vielleicht kommts auf den Ort an


Kommt darauf an, was in der Flasche drin ist. Saftflaschen geben kein Pfand, alles mit Kohlensäure schon. Eistee auch, obwohls ohne Kohlensäure ist - kA, woran das festgemacht wird, was Pfnad gibt und was nicht.


Zum Thema: Ich habe früher Zeitungen ausgetragen und damit um die 100 DM im Monat verdient (ja, is ne Weile her^^). War schon ein schöner Zuschuss zum Taschengeld.


----------



## Nerys Crin (30. Juli 2010)

arbeiten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Schicke meine Katze immer anschaffen. Kommt genug Geld für wow und Bier rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ironie ist nicht gut, wenn man sie extra erklären muss bzw. freiwillig erklärt.


----------



## Kultig (30. Juli 2010)

was ist das für eine frage??

die kids bekommens von den eltern ob nun so oder als taschengeld und die arbeitslosen bekommens von uns, dem arbeitenden volk.


----------



## blooooooody (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir sagen wie es der Sohn von meinem Kumpel macht...

Da der Euro momentan sehr tief ist kauft er sie in Deutschland ein. (Er ist wurde 12 Jahre alt) 



Tja, ist halt immer schön zu wissen das die Schweiz die EU verweigert.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> krieg um die 80 euro pro monat, schweizer halt... Für mich kein problem


Hui du bist nen ganz toller! :>





Sliverslash schrieb:


> Bin auch schweizer und bekomme auch 6000 im monat arbeite aber dafür!


Du bist ja noch toller als dein Vorzitierter! :O



wertzû schrieb:


> PET flaschen geben kein pfand


Jetzt bist du leider nicht mehr so toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> ich krieg im monat 1700&#8364; netto  da läuft bei mir immer 6monate abo^^



Auch gratz an dich, rate mal wieso! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (30. Juli 2010)

also bei mir das so das meine eltern MIR geld schulden und ned umgekehrt ....ka wiso aber ich hab immer zu viel davon o.O ....und nein ich bin keinesfals reich ... ich geb das geld halt nur ned für blödsinn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... (jaja ich weiß wow ist auch blöd sinn :O aber andere zahlen das geld für verein und das ist dann halt ihr hobby wie wow meins ;P )
MfG SkipX


----------



## lordtheseiko (30. Juli 2010)

also mein papi, der ist ja multimillionär!!1

der hat mir wow bist november 2014 schon bezahlt.


----------



## failbob (30. Juli 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> und ich dachte die kids von heute bekommen so 100 €/monat taschengeld.





Bin mittlerweile 17 gehe noch zur Schule und bekomm etwa 200-300 Euro pro Monat. 
Lebe auch mit 3 freunden in einer WG weil meine Schule etwas weiter von zuhause weg ist. Für essen etc. gehen also ca. 100 euro im Monat drauf. 
Auto wird netterweise von meinen Eltern bezahlt. Man kann also sagen im Monat bleiben mir etwa 200 Euro zum Vergnügen.

Reiche Eltern ftw ! 

und btw aber wenn ich 20 euro im Monat hätte würd ich mir WoW echt sparen. Ich mein wie kann man als 15 Jähriger mit 7 Euro/Monat auskommen ? Das ist einmal fix MC´D oder Starbucks fahren wenn einem Langweilig ist. xD


----------



## Tryan123 (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich geld probleme hätte würde ich mir überlegen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt WoW zu spielen oder ob ich das geld nicht lieber für was wichtigeres ausgebe. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, such dir einen Freizeitjob. Viele Firmen bieten sowas für Jugendliche an und man kann nebenbei auch noch erfahrung für die spätere Arbeitswelt sammeln.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> /sigh
> Ich Arbeite momentan, daher kann ich es mir auch leisten. Nur keine Kreditkarte für die scheiss Pets ausm Blizzshop -.-



Ich habe mir mal ne Kreditkarte gehollt um mein Char auch als Figur haben zu können (Figure Prints) Die Kostet mich im Jahr 15€ also die Karte ist nicht teuer nur die Pets halt ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Zanny (30. Juli 2010)

Wie man die monatlichen Gebühren deckt? Manche nennen es "Arbeit".....


----------



## Isaya (30. Juli 2010)

Bei mir liegt das Geld irgendwie immer im Zimmer rum. Keine Ahnung, woher es kommt...


----------



## René93 (30. Juli 2010)

Also was ich gemacht hatte war immer 6 Monate mir von einem Typen drauf machen lassen hat ca. 10-20 € gekostet. 
Nur so eingeschoben, nein es ist nicht illegal und man konnte dafür auch nicht gebannt werden. 
Warum ich das nicht mehr mache? Ganz einfach, ich habe 2 Accs auf meinem Bnet Acount und der erste von beiden heisst genauso wie mein richtiges Passwort und außerdem kostet das jz fast soviel wie die richtigen 6 Monate...
Naja ich verdiene im Moment (bin 17) knapp 200-300 € im Monat weil ich im Netto um die Ecke in meiner Freizeit aushelfe und da investiere ich das Geld lieber in Blizzard damit die Server besser Betrieben etc. werden anstatt in so einem Typen der sich dadurch eine Xbox oder was weiss ich kauft :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juli 2010)

Kultig schrieb:


> was ist das für eine frage??
> 
> die kids bekommens von den eltern ob nun so oder als taschengeld und die arbeitslosen bekommens von uns, dem arbeitenden volk.



Du bist auch mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden heute, oder?

"Arbeitslose bekommen es von uns", wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht. Wozu zahlt man eigentlich in eine Arbeitslosenversicherung ein? Genau, um von diesen Beiträgen sein Arbeitslosengeld zu bekommen. Wenn man dies eine Gewisse Zeit bekommen hat und keinen neuen Job gefunden hat, wird man zum ALG II-Bezieher.

Das ALG II wird nun mal aus Steuermitteln gezahlt, somit wird es von *allen* gezahlt. Ja, auch die ALG II-Bezieher zahlen Steuern, auch wenn es "nur" die Mehrwertsteuer, Tabaksteuer & Co. ist.


----------



## Korgor (30. Juli 2010)

Arbeit ftw!
Ich musste nie Minijobs machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (30. Juli 2010)

Ich verdiene meine Euros mit Black&Jack, Crack und Huren! Deswegen habe ich nie Probleme!


----------



## Xondor (30. Juli 2010)

Das letzte Monat hat mir ein Hacker gezahlt.
Ansonsten hab ich früher halt Gamecards gekauft, kA mit welchem Geld.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> [...]auch wenn es "nur" die Mehrwertsteuer, *Tabaksteuer* & Co. ist.



Ja und davon immer noch mehr als genug wenn ich sehe wie viele H4ler rauchen wie ein Schlot, aber heulen, dass se nix zum fressen haben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Der Tierschutz wurde informiert.
> Wunder dich also bitte nicht, wenn sie bald vorbeikommen und dich anbrüllen: "Kommen sie jetzt langsam mit erhobener Katze herraus!"
> 
> 
> ...



Lassen Sie ihre Hände fallen und kommen Sie mit erhobenen Katzen raus! XD


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juli 2010)

Tipp an dich gehe Abo´s austragen ist nur einmal die woche dauert nur 1 ne stunde und dafür bekommt man ca. 15-20 euro pro woche also lohnt es sich ! frag einfach mal beim salzmann verlag zb das sind die die bild und welt am sonntag herausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (30. Juli 2010)

ich klaue alten oma's beim einkaufen die Handtaschen und hauptsesson ist zu weihnachten aufm weihnachtsmarkt. das reicht für nen halbes jahr. ansonsten harz4 die zeit gehört mir


----------



## Flor1x (1. August 2010)

Ich kaufe meine Gamecard immer bei Ebay, momentaner Preis 18,50€ 60Tage.
Da kannst du auch nochmal etwas einsparen.


----------



## Vicell (1. August 2010)

Simples Taschengeld. :>
40€ im Monat, kommt man eigentlich recht gut mir klar und man hat monatlich noch was über. D:


----------



## Scharyth (1. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Taschengeld ftw!



Genau!


----------



## bilibishere (1. August 2010)

Bin 17 und bekomm 100€/Monat, also so Probleme hab ich nun auch nich ^^


----------



## schäubli (1. August 2010)

Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen Flieszbandjob aber ich hab mir immer 3 Monate gebucht durch das Geld von meinen Eltern und hab dann immer die Accounts (Mindestens 1 80iger , oder 1 70iger halt) , das Geld dadurchverdient.
Ist zwar ziemlich abgezockt, hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Arbeite bei uns im Kodimarkt als Kassierin 3 Tage in der Woche nachmittags nach der Berufsschule. 300&#8364;... also kein Problem mit WoW xD


----------



## hindria (1. August 2010)

Harz IV


PS: sorry ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Totebone (1. August 2010)

Wie kommt ihr immer auf 13euro? (ja ich weis sind die gebühren für 1monat) bei amazon gibs gamecards für 21 euro, macht 10,50euro pro monat, schonma 1,50 gespart


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. August 2010)

Bafoeg Rente Kindergeld was man halt so vom Staat bekommt wenn man Student ist und Jung


----------



## merc91 (1. August 2010)

hindria schrieb:


> Harz IV
> 
> 
> PS: sorry ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen



aber wenn man hartz vier dann auch noch falsch schreibt... dann ist das echt ein armutszeugnis xD

konnts mir auch nicht verkneifen


----------



## elnerda (1. August 2010)

Ich hab das Glück in einer Gegend voller alter Leute zu wohnen die alle nicht mehr Straße kehren können und willig waren mir für diesen Dienst Geld zu geben


----------



## Teiby (2. August 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> zeitung ausliefern bringt ca so 100-200 euro ein pro monat das reicht



Boa so viel? Ich hab 4 mal im Monat ca. 4x400 Zeitungen mit nochmal paar kleine Prospekte ausgeteilt und hab nur 60 Euro bekommen. Und da war ich 4 Stunden am austragen dabei.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (2. August 2010)

also man muss schon echt unterste schicht sein wenn man sogar als Kind das bei den Eltern wohnt nicht 13 euro in nem Monat bekommt sry is aber so


----------



## v0lli (2. August 2010)

Nebenjob neben Schule .
Zeitungsbote ca 100-115 Euro +  20 Euro Taschengeld .
Davon gehen 40 Euro im Monat schon drauf um meine Rechner abzuzahlen .
Dafür brauch ich mir die nächsten 5 Jahre nix mehr aufrüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiby (2. August 2010)

Achja: Mülleimer durchsuchen nach Pfandflaschen soll auch etwas Geld geben. Vielleicht kommste so an die 13€ xD


----------



## SchurxoxD (2. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir was ein:
> Man muss sagen, mit WoW Lebt man billiger.
> 
> Vor WoW hab ich mir dauernd neue Spiele gekauft, unmengen an Geld für Magazine ausgegeben um mich auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.
> ...



JA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 früher immer das taschengeld verballert und beim vater geschnorrt... heute passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (2. August 2010)

auf meine kleinen Brüder aufpassen, beim Einkaufen gehn 1-2€ abzweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Großeltern besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (2. August 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr immer auf 13euro? (ja ich weis sind die gebühren für 1monat) bei amazon gibs gamecards für 21 euro, macht 10,50euro pro monat, schonma 1,50 gespart



mathe war net deine stärke^^ 10,50-13 sind 2,50 das mal 2 sind 5 euro gespart ;-)


----------



## SirLentzelord (2. August 2010)

also ich habs so gemacht, das ich jeden samstag die straße un unseren hof gekehrt habe...


----------



## Leuren (2. August 2010)

Arbeiten Was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (2. August 2010)

Jeden Monat liegen ca 13 Euro in 5 Cent stücken zwischen den Sofakissen. Des kommt in einen Briefumschlag und wird an Herrn Morhaime geschickt mit der aufschrift "Porto zahlt Empfänger".


----------



## Duselette (2. August 2010)

ich gehe auf die Straße und mache Strassenmusik. Da ich weder Gitarre spielen noch Singen kann, geben mir die Leute immer schnell viel geld, damit ich aufhöre. Meistens reicht 1x pro Monat 10mins vorm Einkaufscentrum und ich hab das Geld für WoW locker drinne.


----------



## Gusini315 (2. August 2010)

Beste Methode an das Geld ranzukommen ist: gute, nette Mutter haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (2. August 2010)

Ich hab damals immer 40 euro Taschengeld bekommen^^ im notfall geht WoW mal ins - konto überziehen geht ja bei fast allen^^


----------



## Blurok (2. August 2010)

Wie viele andere Geschrieben habe: "Geld verdienen mt Zeitung/Post austragen etc."
Da WoW ab 12 ist (und viele Eltern gegen das Spiel sind) erwarte ich meistens das die Leute die es spielen über 14 + sind... also mal von der Couch aufstehen und etwas Zeitung/Post austragen, bringt Kohle und ist schnell


----------



## Yangsoon (2. August 2010)

Früher Taschengeld und zeitungen austragen und heute Ausbildung>all


----------



## Karli1994 (2. August 2010)

bei mir richtets vater staat, weil ich in Österreich lebe im rollstuhl sitzte und Pflegegeld stufe 6 habe da können 13 euro mehr oder weniger nicht schaden


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. August 2010)

Hmm als ich vor 5 Jahren angefangen hatte, war ich auch gerademal 15 mit einem Taschengeld von monatlich genau 20 sFr (also ca. 12 Euro). 

Ich ging dann halt immer in den Sommerferien ca. 4-5 Wochen arbeiten (diverse Ferienjobs). 
Nunja das erste Jahr war etwas mühsam, da wir keine Weihnachten, Geburtstage oder dergleichen gefeiert haben und so auch keine Kohle einfach reingeflogen kam 
aber mit 16 gings dann durch den Lehrlingslohn ohne Probleme. Nunja klar musste ich gerade mit 15 meiner lieben Mutter das ein oder andere mal etwas Geld ''entwenden''. 
Etwas undakbar, aber najo ist nun auch schon etws her. 

Wie auch immer, wünsch euch was.


----------



## TriggerTMA (2. August 2010)

Papa (in dem Fall bin ich das) zahlt zwei Accounts. Mein Sohn freut sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Habira schrieb:


> Als ich noch jung war, gab es noch kein WoW - geschweige, dass ich einen Computer hatte. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch damals zum Taschengeldaufbessern Zeitung ausgetragen habe. Joar und mit 16 Jahren gab es dann keine Taschengeld mehr - Ausbildungsgehalt ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich empfehl dir aufs Land zu ziehen. 

Da gibt es alles das was du nennst noch, ohne auf die moderne Digitalisierung verzichten zu müssen. Vereinzelt muß man höchstens bei der Internetgeschwindigkeit kleinere Abstriche machen.


Das wiegt sich aber, durch die allgemeine Sauberkeit, mehr als auf. 

Gesoffen wird allerdings eher mehr als in der Stadt, aber da ruft man nicht gleich nen Krankenwagen, wenn nen 16 Jähriger nicht mehr stehn kann. Der wird Heim gebracht und der nächste Tag is dann Strafe genug


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> äh du weißt das es "nach deinem profil bist du 16" verboten ist 11stunden zu arbeiten oder? du darfst max 8stunden, aber musst auch 1h pause zwischendurch machen. oder hast du 3h pause?




Na und? 

Dann darf er das halt gesetzlich nicht. 

Rate mal wer die besseren Chancen hat, nach der Ausbildung übernommen zu werden?

Azubi A, der seinem Chef Gesstze vorhält und darauf besteht oder Azubi B, der Überstunden macht, wenn sie anfallen?

Ich denke, du weißt die Antwort.


----------



## Braamséry (2. August 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Die Frage betrift hoffendlich nur die jungern unter euch
> 
> ...



Minijob ftw.

Such dir etwas.

Man kann oft auch in Grundschulen etc Nachhilfe für einzelne anbieten. Sowas bekommt eig jeder hin und wenn man interesse für ein Fach hegt geht das auch sehr gut von der Hand. Und wenn man mit dem Gedanken immer soweit ist, dass man dafür auchnoch Geld bekommt will man demjenigen/derjenigen auch was beibringen^^


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Arbeiten.


----------



## Ambartir (2. August 2010)

Also ich hab einmal "Cluburlaub" in Afghanistan gebucht und hab jetzt genug Geld um die nächsten 192 Jahre WOW spielen zu können...


----------



## Dream1 (3. August 2010)

Also bei mir ises so das ich das gerade noch mit meinem Tashengeld bezahlene kann wobei bei uns in der shweiz 13 Euro ein Traum ist xD

wenn man bei uns in den Läden shaut kostet ne pre-paid carte 50 Franken. Ausser in sehr seltenen fällen kostet es 40  (kreditkarte is billiger aber ich hab noch keine xD)

umrechnung:

50 Franken = ca. 38 Euro

40 Franken = ca. 30 Euro

(für die die nicht rechnen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

PS: falls das shon jmd gesagt hat tut mir das leid hab nich alles gelesen ^^

MFG


----------



## Fedaykin (3. August 2010)

Ambartir schrieb:


> Also ich hab einmal "Cluburlaub" in Afghanistan gebucht und hab jetzt genug Geld um die nächsten 192 Jahre WOW spielen zu können...



Ui fein, nenn mir dochmal deine Reiseveranstalter.


----------



## Niachis (3. August 2010)

Naja...wenn ich bedenke, das ich täglich über 10&#8364; ausgebe, für Zigaretten, Essen & Red Bull...k.a...das Geld ist einfach da ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. August 2010)

Dream1 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ises so das ich das gerade noch mit meinem Tashengeld bezahlene kann wobei bei uns in der shweiz 13 Euro ein Traum ist xD
> 
> wenn man bei uns in den Läden shaut kostet ne pre-paid carte 50 Franken. Ausser in sehr seltenen fällen kostet es 40  (kreditkarte is billiger aber ich hab noch keine xD)
> 
> ...


Mein Lieber Freund. Eine Gamecard geht 60 Tage, nicht 30. 
30 Tage = 12,99 per Kreditkarte oder Lastschrift.

40 Franken für eine Gamecard (60 Tage) = 20 Franken für die Abokosten (30 Tage) = 15 EUR - - - jedenfalls nach deiner Rechnung.



Achso. BTT: Arbeiten.


----------



## Bighorn (3. August 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ui fein, nenn mir dochmal deine Reiseveranstalter.




Warscheinlich meint er Y-Tours im gemeinen Volk auch Bundeswehr genannt.


----------



## Dalaran (3. August 2010)

Nun ja, ich hab eine eigene kleine Firma, da kommt Monatlich etwa 200Fr. rein... Noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ui fein, nenn mir dochmal deine Reiseveranstalter.


Vermutlich der deutsche Bundestag. Der Schwimm- und Turnlehrer dürfte demzufolge Guttenberg sein.


----------



## Moneysmells (3. August 2010)

Hm... lass mich überlegen. Ach ja da war ja was... Arbeiten!


----------



## Soidberg (3. August 2010)

Bei mir war es damals der Klassiker: Regale auffüllen nach der Schule.

Damals gab es noch keine PCs, ich hab das Geld für's Mokick und mein Hobby gebraucht.
Modellfliegerei. Im Modellflugverein gab es allerdings viele Handwerker, teilweise mit eigenen Unternehmen.
Da sprang dann auch mal der eine oder andere gute Ferienjob bei raus, Vitamin B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile gehen die Abo-Gebühren im allgemeinen (Konto)Rauschen zum Monatswechsel unter.


----------



## legend codename (3. August 2010)

Hab WoW zum Geburtstag bekommen. Seit dem bekomme ich es ca. 2 Jahre so immer bezahlt. Wäre sonst nie auf die Idee gekommen mir WoW zu holenXD


----------



## Fedaykin (4. August 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Warscheinlich meint er Y-Tours im gemeinen Volk auch Bundeswehr genannt.



Das war auch eher eine rhetorische Frage.

Aber Y-Tours habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Das finde ich gut. Muss ich mir merken.


----------



## meitertot (4. August 2010)

Ich zahle du taschengeld und mutti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (4. August 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> Naja...wenn ich bedenke, das ich täglich über 10€ ausgebe, für Zigaretten, Essen & Red Bull...k.a...das Geld ist einfach da ^^



Wenn du nicht mehr zu hause wohnst, deinen Lebensunterhalt selber bestreitest, ist deine Aussage völlig in Ordnung.

Wenn du noch durch deine Eltern finanziert wirst, ist deine Aussage frech.


----------



## Shagow (4. August 2010)

als ich angefangen hab ich mit zeitungsaustragen finanziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und nun teilen und meine freundin uns die kosten weil sie zockt aoin(wenn auch nicht oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bloodangel80 (4. August 2010)

Hab vor dem auszug daheim immer 1-2x die woche zeitungen ausgetragen/regale gefüllt/autos gewaschen etc. hab garkein taschengeld gewollt ^^ 
(meine M war so stolz das ich sie immer anpumpen konnte wenn ich mal etwas mehr geld gebraucht habe ,)
hab eig immer gut verdient ca 50 DM die woche ohne viel arbeitsaufwand 
(damals war des noch nen kleines vermögen für nen 15 jährigen ^^)

also einfach mal getränkemarkt od nachbarn fragen haben eig immer irgendwas für einen .

greetz blood


----------



## Squirly (4. August 2010)

Moinsen,

also ich hab´ von meinen Eltern früher immer ALLES bekommen was ich wollte, weil sie rich sind.
Jetzt besitze ich selbst soviel Knete, dass ich garnicht weiß, wofür ich es ausgeben soll. Und da
ich keine Lust hab, mir den Kopf drüber zu zerbrechen, zocke ich WoW !

MfG


----------



## Seryma (4. August 2010)

Ich bekomme 30 € pro Monat, damit kann ich alle 2 Monate eben ne Gamecard kaufen und teile es mir einfach ein^^

Ab nächstem Monat arbeite ich sowieso, da interessiert mich das nichmehr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (4. August 2010)

Squirly schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also ich hab´ von meinen Eltern früher immer ALLES bekommen was ich wollte, weil sie rich sind.
> Jetzt besitze ich selbst soviel Knete, dass ich garnicht weiß, wofür ich es ausgeben soll. Und da
> ...



Na, das hast du aber fein gemacht. Und jetzt darfst du auch wieder unter dein kleines Steinchen kriechen.

Geistiger Dünnpfiff wohin man nur schaut.


----------



## Xartoss (4. August 2010)

hmmm also ich gehe arbeiten ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Ich trag Zeitungen aus. ~160&#8364; im Monat sind das.
Reicht für WoW und Bier


----------



## orkman (4. August 2010)

hmmm ich bekomme so ca. 25 euro taschengeld und dann gibs auch vllt ma jeden 2ten monat nen fuffie von einer der omas ... ansonsten gibs ja geburtstag, ostern , weihnachten ... so summiert sich das geld halt ... ich persoenlich gehe nicht aus oder wenn ich es tue versuche ich die kosten so gering wie moeglich zu halten ...
hab nun ca. 600 euro noch und noch 1 game time fuer wow und 1 fuer aion ... denn ich spiele mehrere kostenpflichtige online games 
von daher kann ich nicht besonders klagen ...
bin medizinstudent , da bleibt eh net soviel zeit um auszugehen , und wenn man dann noch online spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Dream1 (4. August 2010)

@Leviathan666

Jap haste vollkommen recht an das hab ich i-wie nich gedacht xD 

sry für den Fehler =)

Mfg


----------



## Michael S. (4. August 2010)

Ja diese Frage ist wirklich ein Problem was euch jungen Hüpfern immer und vielleicht ausschließlich durch den Kopf geht.

Wie wäre es deine Eltern zu fragen, ob du dein Taschengeld durch Hausarbeiten verbessern kannst?

Oder vielleicht gibt es auch ältere Menschen im Umfeld die nicht mehr so fit sind um einkaufen gehen zu können? Die würden sich sicherlich freuen wenn es Menschen wie dich gibt, die sich anbieten die Einkäufe zu erledigen.

Desweiteren halt die augen offen. Es werden hin und wieder Aushilfsjobs angeboten. Zum Jahresende gibt es Geschäfte die Leute für die Inventur suchen. Da kann man auch etwas Knete machen.



Solltest du für dich keine Lösung finden. Hier ein paar Fragen die ihr euch mal machen könntet

Warum gibt es Aussenseiter in der Schule und warum hat keiner von euch Mum um sie mit in das Gesellschaftsleben der Schule mit einzubbeziehen?

Warum werden die Schulabschlüsse der Schüler immer schlechter?

Warum schließen soviele Schüler in der PISA Studie so schlecht ab?

Warum kriegen es junge Menschen nicht gebacken die kleinen Hausarbeiten zu erledigen, die die Eltern erledigt bekommen wollen? Und die älteren Spieler deswegen immer in Innis die Beine in den Bauch stehen lassen müssen?

So das wars auch wieder. Viel Spaß beim grübeln


----------



## spaten (4. August 2010)

michael, ich sags dir nicht nochmal und schreibe es nun ein letztes mal. mach jetzt endlich deine hausaufgaben und räum die spülmaschine aus, sonst kappe ich dir wieder das wlan.


----------



## Indriel (4. August 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> michael, ich sags dir nicht nochmal und schreibe es nun ein letztes mal. mach jetzt endlich deine hausaufgaben und räum die spülmaschine aus, sonst kappe ich dir wieder das wlan.




good one dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael S. (4. August 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> michael, ich sags dir nicht nochmal und schreibe es nun ein letztes mal. mach jetzt endlich deine hausaufgaben und räum die spülmaschine aus, sonst kappe ich dir wieder das wlan.



wir haben gar keine Spülmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (4. August 2010)

Michael schrieb:


> wir haben gar keine Spülmaschine



kann auf der arbeit eine für lau auftreiben, die ist zwar etwas laut.. so kannst was dazuverdienen.

offtopic: Michael ist mein WG-Mitbewohner.



EDIT: zum post nach mir.... darfst die teller sauber lecken, ansonsten no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael S. (4. August 2010)

6 Euro Stundenlohn 1 Euro Mehrverpflegungsaufwand + Gefahrenzulage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2010)

Michael schrieb:


> Wie wäre es deine Eltern zu fragen, ob du dein Taschengeld durch Hausarbeiten verbessern kannst?


Das hätte ich damals zwar meine Eltern fragen können - allerdings mit 0 Erfolg.
Denn Hausarbeiten waren damals noch Pflicht und nicht verhandelbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe einfach älteren Leuten in der Nachbarschaft geholfen, später Autos mitrepariert -
und hatte von daher immer genug Geld.

greetz


----------

